# Favorite Childhood food



## MochaBean04 (Mar 2, 2005)

What was your favorite food as a child, or now that is the weirdest combonation?

Mine was and still is fried small shells with ketchup.


----------



## middie (Mar 2, 2005)

applesauce mixed with macaroni and cheese.
ketchup on scrambled eggs. i'm sure there 
steak... still to this day lol.
there was more i'm sure just can't remember
them all right now.


----------



## PA Baker (Mar 3, 2005)

Mine was PB&J--it's one of the few things I was willing to eat for several years.  It's amazing what a foodie I've become considering how picky I used to be!


----------



## Pam Leavy (Mar 3, 2005)

Mine was ' pink meat' (ham).

Pam


----------



## crewsk (Mar 3, 2005)

Broccoli...My parents took it away from me as punishment once for hitting my brother & cried like they had just taken away my favorite toy!  I also loved mac & tomatoes, just bouil the noodles, drain them & mix a can of crushed tomatoes with them. Both of these are still favorites of mine today.


----------



## middie (Mar 3, 2005)

mac and tomatoes are really good too crewsk. i have to agree.
or boil elbow macaroni in chicken broth and eat it like soup. that's
pretty good too.


----------



## auntdot (Mar 9, 2005)

Pancakes.

Could not get enough of them, with butter and syrup.

I believe it was the first thing I ever cooked and would do so regularly (used a mix though, had no idea one could make them without it).

Then I discovered French fries.

My mom was a saint, she let us try almost anything.


----------



## Ishbel (Mar 9, 2005)

My granny's oatcakes. (scottish oatcakes are savoury, not sweet!)  Straight off the girdle (sort of a circular, flat griddle pan) and lashings of butter which melted down your chin - and topped with a piece of Isle of Mull cheddar cheese.   

I now own my granny's cooking girdle - and still love to make oatcakes!8)


----------



## ronjohn55 (Mar 9, 2005)

French Toast. Especially Grandma's (She used real butter on the pan, and it always made it taste that much better). I wasn't picky though, I pretty much was satisfied no matter who made it. 


John


----------



## beaulana2 (Mar 13, 2005)

grilled pb&j


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Mar 14, 2005)

These threads are so unfair.  I couldn't possibly pick a favorite.  I loved so many things.  I've been this way all of my life.  I guess unique faves were things like a hunk of good colby cheese and a stick of pepperoni to munch on while watching TV when it was too late or dark to be outside.  Another favorite was liverwurst on toast with Miracle Whip, Iceburgh lettuce, and tomato slices.  Potted Meat mixed with Miracle Whip and sweet pickle relish is still munched in my house, as are canned sardines.  And freshly caught, cleaned, and pan-fried brook trout, well I'd pay good money for that meal even today, and I'm not talking about that whimpy white-fleshed variety sold in the stores, but the rich flavored orange-fleshed trout caught in Lake Superior and the streams feeding it.  Yum.  But then again, a cold hot dog made a great snack as well.  And then there were the occasional ice cream sandwiches, Caramello bars, Slim Jim's sausages, mini apple pies, chili, spaghetti, pancakes with real maple syrup (one of my real favorites I think), waffles (a rare treat), poached eggs cooked in a poaching pan, good breakfast sausage, Thanksgiving dinner with all the trimmings, Van Camp's pork & beans with hot dogs cooked whole in with the beans, baked beans, ...

This list could go on forever.  I just wouldn't know where to stop.

Seeeeeya:  Goodweed of the North.


----------



## Claire (Mar 14, 2005)

I'm with Goodweed.  Even as a child I loved trying new foods.  But oddball childhood faves were -- as others have mentioned, elbow macaroni, with a can of tomatoes tossed on and lots of butter and cheese.  When sick, Lipton's noodle soup (still what I want when I'm sick).  Grilled cheese sandwiches.  These things spelled comfort food.

But my sisters and I all had favorite "special occaision" foods that we would request for our birthdays.  Mine was Suki Yaki.  Once sister's fave was meat fondue, and another's was steak and shrimp (needless to say, we were more likely to get our food wish than the steak and shrimp sister was, but hey, can't blame a girl for trying).  My baby sis was only 5 when I left home, so I don't know what her choice was, but she eats and loves everything, too.


----------



## mudbug (Mar 14, 2005)

Mom's bread pudding instead of cake on my birthday.


----------



## honeybee (Mar 14, 2005)

*Childhood food*

tomato soup and grilled cheese sandwiches


----------



## irishtravel1 (Mar 14, 2005)

It is still my favorite!  Chocolate.....yum!!   As I was growing up, my favorite dessert was devils food cake with fluffy white frosting.


----------



## MochaBean04 (Mar 20, 2005)

I am now beginning to love Chicken Salad with Grapes in it.  I thought it sounded weird when i was at my friends house it brought a sweetness in to the dish.  along with that was walnuts, celery, onion, mustard, sourcream, mayo and of course the chicken.  Very good Chicken Salad.


----------



## lindatooo (Mar 20, 2005)

Ok...*feeling really stupid*  what on earth does &amp mean????

I used to steal whole sticks of butter from the dinner table and eat them on the sly - yet I hated milk.

Canned Asparagas...every last one then drink the liquid.

In the summer Dad used to get the best salami and slice it so thin you could almost see through it - I'd pick out the pepper of course (and I'm still a wuss about pepper) and he'd get fresh watermelon and it would be a feast!


----------



## Lyn 221 (Mar 20, 2005)

Love spaghetti...any shape or form...love spaghetti!!
Oh, yes..forgot...
drained sauerkraut juice
cold asparagus from the can ( I could forgo the liquid)

These "tastes" still remain many years later !!


----------



## pdswife (Mar 20, 2005)

My dad used to make the best peanut butter milkshakes.  I could use one of those right now  .   My grandmother made the best stuffed cabbage in the world!  I have so many favorites... it'd be impossible to pick just one.


----------



## Magia (Mar 20, 2005)

Mine was winners and mashed potatoes.  Or meat balls with mashed potatoes & gravy


----------



## buckytom (Mar 20, 2005)

my mom's : norwegian pancakes, waffles with maple syrup, chicken parm, pot roast, labscaus, ham sandwiches, roast chicken legs, devilled eggs, hmmm, i'm sure i can remember more if i tried...


----------



## Piccolina (Mar 21, 2005)

Great question, a real head scratcher, I came from a family of awesome cooks so it’s had to peg a favourite food…

 My mom’s turkey pot pie would rank high, as would my grand-dad’s tradition beef stroganoff, and my grandma’s raspberry trifle…

 Ohhh thinking about this is making my mouth water…awwww for the simpler days of childhood 


Happy cooking to all!


----------



## luvs (Mar 21, 2005)

i loved pac-man pancakes (cut a hole out towards the edge for an eye using the syrup cap and a triangle out for the mouth) and mickey mouse ones (two dabs of batter and a big circle for mickey's face) with apple and cinnamon in them.
grilled cheeses were a favorite, as were deviled eggs, cheese, and Kaboom cereal. i loved that cereal.


----------



## lindatooo (Mar 21, 2005)

Ooohhhj I forgot Popeyed eggs!  I loved those!  You butter bread, tear a yolk sized hole out of the center crack an egg into it, fry it up and serve it like french toast!


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Mar 21, 2005)

I know I already posted once, but who can forget hot bread, fresh from the oven after a day of playing outside in the snow.  And then, there's pigs-in-the blaket, made with white bread dough wrapped around a full-sized hot dog.  I make those for my crew when I'm feeling ambitious.  They are a truly loved item.  Add to the list a great chili, served up with soda crackers or softened corn tortillas.  Fried ice cream, butter pecan ice cream, maplenut ice cream, etc.  Cheesecake is tops on the list, especially topped with sweetened sour cream.

And I've been an absolute devotee of baked beans, with just a hint of chili powder in them, bread turkey stuffing with chopped giblets and livers, ripe plumbs, shrimp, and oh so much more.  I love KFC original flavor, but wish they could make it less greasy.  I have recipes that come close, but aren't exactly the same.  I have the perfect technique for great coated chicken, but not the spice mixture to season the flour with.  

Then, there's the carne asada buritoes found only in Southern California (El Cajon), and at my home in the summer.  I love cantaloupe.  I have always loved cantaloupe.  I will always love cantaloupe.  It's better than watermellon, at least to me.

Favorite drink?  That's easy.  For me, it's whole milk.

Favorite desert, a well filled apple pie, especially the way my daughter makes it.  It should be outlawed it's so good.  I've got to get home.  I'm getting rather hungry.

Seeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## DampCharcoal (Mar 21, 2005)

Welsh Rabbit! I haven't had that since I was about twelve years old. I'll probably never make it because I know I can't make it as good as Mom did!


----------



## abjcooking (Mar 21, 2005)

I was an extremely picky eater as a kid.  But here are a few things I did like.

-Cheese burger with mayo only. 
-Spaghetti O's 
-Pigs in a blanket made with crouissants and cheese
-White bread with cheese, pour ketchup and then layer cooked bacon on top.  Put under broiler. 
-Scrambled eggs on white bread with mayo
-cream of wheat with milk, butter, and sugar
-cinnamon toast
-and of course the candy necklase


----------



## purrfectlydevine (Mar 21, 2005)

That's a difficult question.  If mom was the cook it would be her spaghetti sauce, but her mother was an awesome cook.  I haven't had a really good crabcake in 15 years and her fried chicken was fantastic.  Mom makes good fried chicken but no as good as "Gran's".  My fried chicken isn't as good as my mom's.  If the trend continues, my daughter doesn't have a prayer.


----------



## SierraCook (Mar 21, 2005)

My mom's made from scratch buttermilk pancakes.  She used to make them every Sunday morning.


----------



## LeeAnn (Apr 7, 2005)

I see several of my favorites already listed and it's brought back many memories.  One that was not listed yet that I loved a lot was creamed chipped beef on toast, and beef goulash.  Saturday mornings while she was making breakfast, she would give us each a bowl with a sectioned orange, what a treat!  We would watch t.v. while waiting for breakfast.  And my Mom always made the perfect snow ice cream.


----------



## cookbookin (Apr 7, 2005)

My dad would eat peanut butter and onion sandwiches, toasted bread w/ butter added.  Would always have a bite. Was missing him the other night and made one, pretty good stuff! And boiled hot dogs w/ ketchup. I could of ate that everyday.  Liked to eat shrimp and mandarin oranges out of the can.  When microwaves came out I would cook eggs in it, made sure to pierce the membrane or they exploded.  Cinnamon toast too.  My friend used to make macaroni and pour tomato soup from the can over em. Fried shrimp was my fave when going out to eat.  I used to be obsessed with cheese. We couldn't afford real cheese only Velveeta. Ever had that on pizza and tacos, yuck! Only good for grilled cheese and a few other things.  My first paycheck from Dairy Queen I bought a chunk of cheddar. My fridge never is without lots of different cheeses now. It's a sign that we are doing well when we have lots of good cheese  I have fond memories of my mom and grandma's cooking but those I mentioned were kids foods that were unique that I just don't eat anymore.


----------



## Spice1133 (Apr 7, 2005)

Mac and tomatoes, havn't thought about them in years.  It was the ultimate comfort food back in the dark ages when I was young.  Lots of butter and pepper on the mac 
and then crushed tomatoes.  Yummy, wonder if husband would go for it.


----------



## Otter (Apr 8, 2005)

Oxtail soup - loved it them and still love it.


----------



## Stevie (Apr 10, 2005)

I remember I loved avocado, I'd use a spoon to peel the skin and eat'em alone. When I turned about 8 years old suddenly I lost my taste for them. It wasn't until I was around 24 and driving back from California that I pulled into a cafe outside of El Paso after midnight, I ordered the biggest mexican dinner on the menu. I think it was called the El Grande or something like that, anyway it came with guacamole I was so hungry I devoured the meal and started loving avocado's again. + Mom's fried chicken with Pace picante sauce.


----------



## norgeskog (Apr 13, 2005)

sliced hardboiled eggs on buttered rye bread with anchovies, mmmmm, sprinkled with dill.


----------



## choclatechef (Apr 13, 2005)

I just remembered my favorite childhood food.

It is pie crust with butter, cinnamon and sugar, then baked til golden.  I still love it.


----------



## LeeAnn (Apr 14, 2005)

Hey Choclatechef, my Mom used to make that for us quite a bit.  She would always make an extra batch of pie crust just for this.  What a treat!  And now as a parent, I've made it many times for my girls, even if I'm not baking pies.  It's simple and comforting.


----------



## choclatechef (Apr 14, 2005)

LeeAnn said:
			
		

> Hey Choclatechef, my Mom used to make that for us quite a bit. She would always make an extra batch of pie crust just for this. What a treat! And now as a parent, I've made it many times for my girls, even if I'm not baking pies. It's simple and comforting.


 
 Wow!  I never knew other moms made this for their kids!  I thought I had the only one.  

I am glad that you love it too.


----------



## PA Baker (Apr 14, 2005)

It's one of my mom's and my favorites, too!  It was always a treat when my grandma or mom would make a pie and have leftover "trimmings" of the pie crust to bake with cinnamon sugar.  

Another goodie was if there was frosting left over from a cake and we'd make graham cracker sandwiches with it. Mmmmm...


----------



## kitchenelf (Apr 14, 2005)

Bird's Eye Creamed Peas with those little potatoes in it - YUMMMMMMM - I sure wish they still made them.  I know I can make them from scratch but I can never duplicate that exact flavor.

...and Swanson's TV Dinner - the one with fried chicken, buttered corn, mashed potatoes, and chocolate cake (I think it was chocolate cake - or some kind of fudge cake).


----------



## choclatechef (Apr 14, 2005)

PA Baker said:
			
		

> It's one of my mom's and my favorites, too! It was always a treat when my grandma or mom would make a pie and have leftover "trimmings" of the pie crust to bake with cinnamon sugar.


 
Wow PA!  I guess families are more alike than I ever knew!   

Isn't it wonderful to find out all of these things we have in common?


----------



## purrfectlydevine (Apr 14, 2005)

I remember helping to spread the butter.  After my grandmother sprinkled the sugar and cinnamon and cut the dough into strips, I would get to roll them up.


----------



## choclatechef (Apr 15, 2005)

I guess every child loved these delicious little treats.......

I guess that makes me a kid still!


----------



## purrfectlydevine (Apr 15, 2005)

Nothing wrong with still feeling like a kid.  That's one of the reasons I like my job.


----------



## JGDean (Jun 9, 2007)

White bread Mayonnaise sandwich with a glass of ice cold milk


----------



## Trip (Jun 10, 2007)

Bacon Bunnies, my grandmother called them, half of a hot dog bun, a layer of butter, some cheese and a slice of bacon, roasted in the broiler, also had a yen for tacos which I"m not into now as hubby caused an OD


----------



## SHAMALICIOUS (Jun 10, 2007)

Sweet eggy bread, for breakfasts. Kid size cheese & tomato pizzas. Toast cut into quarters always remind me of my childhood, although not a favourite at all lol. Pizza rolls. Defo a favourite. Mums sunday roast dinners, with very memorable gravy. Those pilsbury cheese & chive pastry pockets, I used to stick them in the toaster and go get ready for school, then eat them lol. Theres a lot more food .. just cant remember now i guess. Will update if i remember!!


----------



## buckytom (Jun 10, 2007)

thank you, jgdean, for dredging up an old thread, and thoughts of old members like chocolate chef.  i hope she's well.

shamalicious, i woulda thought you'd say "ding dongs".


----------



## skilletlicker (Jun 11, 2007)

I grew up Southern California and never tasted grits or powdered eggs.  At about 14, I wound up in a military school in central Florida.  Powdered eggs with grits and bacon or sausage is a food of love fallen into way back then.
Chipped beef in a [SIZE=-1]bechamel sauce over toast (SoS) or, better yet,  over biscuits, is another favorite from that era that I've never outgrown.
[/SIZE]


----------



## licia (Jun 11, 2007)

This is quite silly! One of my favorites, and also my sisters', was grilled cheese sandwiches I made with the iron.  I never did this when my mom was home, but when she was gone, my sisters would always ask me to make them. Of course the iron wasn't a steam iron. I still have a scar on my mid section from getting to close to the iron when cooking these.


----------



## obiwan9962 (Jun 11, 2007)

hmmmm
i remember stealing bread from my uncle's bakery and grabbing a knob of butter and hiding up a tree eating it
lol

faves(back then and still now):
sweet and sour pork
mangoes
pineapples
chinese bbq pork
chinese rice porridge
chinese moon cakes
chinese red bean cakes

(back then but not now):
grilled cheese sandwiches
chinese salted eggs
oat meal porridge with butter and brown sugar
granny's mac and cheese (oldfashioned way with bechemel, real cheddar and baked with breadcrumbs on top)


----------



## suhyj88 (Jun 11, 2007)

I really loved *Vienna sausage *with ketchup. But my mom seldom give it because It's not good at health........  ☞☜ At now, it it funny to ask mom when to cook Vienna sausage very often. lol


----------



## Robo410 (Jun 11, 2007)

In a time when lamb was cheaper than it is today...we often had lamb shoulder chops for dinner.  Loved the little riblets along the side and the marrow in the bone in the center. Also mom's split pea soup with ham was and still is (I got the recipe) comfort food big time...with popovers or cornbread.


----------



## boufa06 (Jun 11, 2007)

For me, it has to be 'kaya,' a spreadable custard-like concoction, spread over margarine on slices of fresh bread.  I still crave for kaya, however, because of its high egg and coconut milk content, as well as difficulty in preparation, have to forego my childhood craze.


----------



## bacheri (Jun 11, 2007)

Krafts Macaroni Cheese and Kremola Foam


----------



## miniman (Jun 11, 2007)

I don't remember anything specific from childhood - though I ate some wierd combinations at university. A  friend had this favourite dish - pichard casserole - tinned pichards in tomato sauce, tinned tomatoes and onion cooked together. It was so acidic - guarenteed indigestion.


----------



## GotGarlic (Jun 11, 2007)

My mom's fried chicken with rice and gravy is the absolute best. I also loved, and still do, sliced cucumbers in white vinegar - and I'd sip the vinegar when the cukes were gone  

Some other childhood favorites were PB&J sandwiches with milk, fried shrimp, fluffy pancakes with sausage links and real maple syrup, fried eggs cooked in bacon fat, steak, salad with Good Seasons Italian dressing, and Kraft spaghetti dinners, which they don't make anymore. That's okay, I know how to make marinara sauce now


----------



## SHAMALICIOUS (Jun 11, 2007)

Oh yes, i remember another one, a weird combination, which still goes well with me today, i dip bread crusts in drink! lol


----------



## honeybee (Jun 12, 2007)

tomato soup and grilled cheese sandwich.


----------



## The Z (Jun 12, 2007)

I always loved my mom's tuna melt sammiches... She'd toast the buns first, then put a nice mix of tuna stuff in them along with some (mozerella?) cheese.  Then she'd wrap em in foil and bake em.  They were DEEEE-lish!

I also loved hot dogs and pizza.  Still do.


----------



## SHAMALICIOUS (Jun 13, 2007)

buckytom said:
			
		

> thank you, jgdean, for dredging up an old thread, and thoughts of old members like chocolate chef.  i hope she's well.
> 
> shamalicious, i woulda thought you'd say "ding dongs".



No lol . Ive never even heard of ding dongs!!


----------



## buckytom (Jun 13, 2007)

sham, these are ding dongs: Hostess Cakes

bow bow bow - ooh mow mow

shama lama, ding dong.


----------



## SHAMALICIOUS (Jun 13, 2007)

buckytom said:
			
		

> sham, these are ding dongs: Hostess Cakes
> 
> bow bow bow - ooh mow mow
> 
> shama lama, ding dong.



LOL  shama lama, ding dong?! lol. You mad mad buckyboy!


----------



## rickell (Jun 13, 2007)

my dad would boil big fat hot dogs in a catchup sauce, i think it was
catchup, mustard and chedder,  man they were good,

also hormel tamales, not sure why i really do not like them now but
my kids do.

cottage cheese with a bit of b-b-que sauce

white bread with melted chedder topped with mustard

fries from the snack bar at the pool.  we were not allowed to get
them to much $$ but oh when my friends shared yummmyyyy

sweet and sour pork

creamed chipped beef over toast

a good hot open faced roast beef sandwich with gravy, mashed potatoes,
and pea's from a local diner

biscuts and gravy with chocolate milk

i think i could go on and on  i am very hungry now


----------



## CharlieD (Jun 13, 2007)

There should be two separate categories of answers to this question. Store bought Food and Home made Food.

In the first one I can safely say my all time favorite was sweet farmer’s cheese with raisins covered in dark chocolate.

For the second one it's almost impossible to come up with one. My grand mother and mother used make amassing things. My grandma's cooking was unbelievable. She's been gone for over 20 years, but I still can remember taste of some of her foods, that nobody has been able to reproduce.


----------



## mudbug (Jun 13, 2007)

The Z said:
			
		

> I always loved my mom's tuna melt sammiches... She'd toast the buns first, then put a nice mix of tuna stuff in them along with some (mozerella?) cheese. Then she'd wrap em in foil and bake em. They were DEEEE-lish!



Z, my mom made something similar.  We called them Seaburgers.  She used cubed cheddar instead of mozz and I don't think she wrapped them to bake.

I tried to introduce this beloved family dish to my current family and they hated them.

Barbarians!


----------



## TATTRAT (Jun 13, 2007)

I am going to have to go with fish and chips, with lots of malt vinegar.

A close second is Twix bars or rolos.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Jun 13, 2007)

As I look back and think real hard, my all time favorite kid foods were in this order:
1. Pancakes with real Maple syrup
2. Home-made waffles with real Maple Syrup
3.Grilled Cheese sandwiches made with Velveeta
4. Poached eggs from my Grandpa's egg-poaching pan and the cups filled with butter before dropping in the egg, served on top of toast.
5. French Toast made with sugar and cinnamon in the egg mixture.
6. Any kind of pizza, even Chef Boyardee kits, as long as pepperoni slices were added.

I'll stop there.  But I had to make pancakes number 1.  My Dad made them with Aunt Jemima mix.  They weren't as light and fluffy as I made them.  I loved them anyway.  I'd sit down and eat a stack of eight or so.  My dad also lilked to fry up some breadfast sausage patties on the side, and spoon some of the sausage grease over top of the pancakes.  Neither he, nor I have ever had problems with cholesterol.  In fact, pork fat has less bad cholesterol than does real butter.  Sometimes, dear-old Dad would add drained, canned corn to the batter.  He'd then call them corn fritters.

Oh, and did I mention his goulash?  This wasn't the true Hungarian dish, but rather was a combination of either elbo-macaroni, or rotini pasta, with a sauce that included ground beef, mushrooms, diced onion, tomato sauce, garlic, diced green peppers, and a bit of Itallian Spice mix.  Of course I make my sauces with seperate herbs and spices.  But I gotta tell ya.  That goulash was some good stuff.

My Dad, could cook up a storm.  The only thing he messed up was pork-chops.  Like many in his generation, he believed in overcooking pork to kill any nasty microbes or parasites.

My Mom was an equally good cook, but did it so infrequently.  But she couldn't make a steak tender to save her life.  Other than that, she could cook anything.

My Grandpa, on my Dad's side, was a great cook as well.  His specialty was cooking up a mess of pan-sized trout, or smelt, or whatever fish we had to fry up.  But he was no slouch with a Thanksgiving dinner either.

Coming from such a family, I guess it was jsut a natural thing for me to start cooking at the tender age of about 7.  My first dish, why pancakes of course.  My teacher, my Dad.

Seeeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## The Z (Jun 13, 2007)

mudbug said:
			
		

> I tried to introduce this beloved family dish to my current family and they hated them.
> 
> Barbarians!



LOL... yeah... Savages!

I might have to email Mom for her recipe.  Knowing her, there's not much to it (she was never very adventurous).


----------



## Uncle Bob (Jun 13, 2007)

As a small child...a ham sammich on toasted bread, with a glass of chocolate milk. 20 yeas later  a ham sandwich on toasted wheat is still one of my favorites.......Chocolate milk doesn't do much for me anymore


----------



## obiwan9962 (Jun 13, 2007)

hostessfoods just announced that they will release twinkies with banana flavoured filling
it's been a loooooooooooooong time
lol
i used to like the snowballs with all that coconut on the outside


----------



## Katie H (Jun 13, 2007)

OMIGOSH!  I don't give half a rat's behind what the shelflife of a Twinkie is.......I want one!!!!!  Where do I sign?  Where's the line?


----------



## obiwan9962 (Jun 13, 2007)

lol@katieE


----------



## Anthea (Jul 2, 2007)

Cheese dumplings with maple syrup!  YUM!


----------



## dudley (Jul 3, 2007)

chopchuey is my favorite childhood food


----------



## Fisher's Mom (Jul 25, 2007)

This is the coolest thread! It really took me back. I pretty much grew up on peanut butter sandwiches and bottomless glasses of milk. My mom was good at so many things but cooking wasn't one of them. Hence, food wasn't a big thing at our house. Just something you ate to stay alive. But there was one bright spot in the kitchen - banana pudding! When finances permitted, she'd make a big one using the Jello cooked vanilla pudding mix, never instant, Nilla Vanilla Wafers, and loads of bananas. We'd always end up eating it warm because no one could wait. It's still the number one comfort food for me and my kids now.


----------



## VeraBlue (Jul 25, 2007)

Icebox cake.

Bottom layer was graham crackers.
Next Layer was hot chocolate pudding.
Then, more graham crackers
Then fresh whipped cream
Graham crackers
Pudding
Graham crackers
Lots of whipped cream.

Let it sit from morning till night....as it cooled, the graham crackers softened.  To this day, it's still a family favourite.  Only difference is now I make it with sugar free, fat free cook and eat pudding, and sugar free, fat free cool whip.
It's not bad, but not the same......


----------



## BBQ Mikey (Jul 27, 2007)

chicken nugs

i can no longer eat them, but they used to be my love.
for some reason they now repulse me.


----------



## elaine l (Jul 27, 2007)

I just remembered something that my mother used to do (probably still does!)  She would slice up hot dogs and potatoes, deep fry them and then shake them in a brown paper bag.


----------



## Mark Webster (Jul 27, 2007)

Fried (grilled) cheese sandwiches served with potato chips and a bowl of cream and tomato soup.


----------



## Caine (Jul 27, 2007)

Katie E said:
			
		

> OMIGOSH! I don't give half a rat's behind what the shelflife of a Twinkie is.......I want one!!!!! Where do I sign? Where's the line?


 
Twinkies don't have a shelf life. They have a half-life!


----------



## Anthea (Aug 5, 2007)

Is it bad that so much sugar and fat makes me happy?


----------



## buckytom (Aug 5, 2007)

you're asking us?  

they are 2 of our well defined foodie categories: sugar, starch, fat, grease, and alcohol.

to heck with a pyramid. (egyptians are too skinny anyway.)


----------



## Anthea (Aug 6, 2007)

Ha ha ha!  Mmmm carbs...


----------



## bandonjan (Aug 6, 2007)

We always had macaroni and canned tomatoes which
we crushed with our fingers, a little butter mixed in
for the sauce. Still have that every once in a while....


----------



## GrillingFool (Aug 6, 2007)

When I was around 12 or so, 
I used to love to make a couple of bologna sandwiches
with plenty of yellow mustard, take them to the couch and
read a book while eating them. Slowly. In precise order.
First the crusts. Then carefully the sandwich was squared,
and little nibbles were taken from each edge of the sandwich
square till that last great bite was left!

There is a certain bologna-mustard ratio taste that will bring the
childhood bologna sandwich memory right back.

Great books too.. Hardy Boys, Trixie Belden, Combat!, Three
Investigators, Tom Swift, All About....., and the classics of
Sci Fi! 
And the couch had arms that were perfectly wide enough for the book 
and a sandwich. I loved lunch!


----------



## Anthea (Aug 6, 2007)

I always used to love sucking milk through a tim tam.  Biting off the opposite corners perfectly so that not biscuit fell into the milk in the process was the best bit.


----------



## keltin (Aug 6, 2007)

Cheez balls! 



I used to love those things. You could pack several in your mouth and then suck on them and they disintegrated into cheesy (pseudo-cheesy) goodness. I’m gonna have to find a can of those soon.......


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Aug 6, 2007)

Anthea said:
			
		

> I always used to love sucking milk through a tim tam. Biting off the opposite corners perfectly so that not biscuit fell into the milk in the process was the best bit.


 
Aha!  So I wasn't the only one to find creative ways to eat my food.  But my sandwiches were eaten into perfect circles, by nibbles of course.

Thou I still hold that potted meat sandwiches, Libby's pork and beans, Volwurth's Hot Dogs, and of course pancakes were equally favored in my youth, a recent event brought back my all-time favorite kid meals.  

My Dad and I would walk a treacherous and difficult trout stream all day.  At the end of it, we were very hot, itching with mosquito bites, and worn out.  I'm telling you, if you've never navigated the side of a trout stream in upper Peninsula Michigan, then you haven't walked a rough trail.  Anyways, we'd wash our hands in the stream to get as much nightcrawler and fish slime from our hands as we could.  Then we'd break out the sandwiches.  Mine was always liverwurst with lettuce and miracle whip, and sometimes sliced tomato.  the sandwiches were kept cool while we were fishing by placing them in water-tight plastic bags, and then into a net.  The net was lowered into the icy stream and tied off, waiting for us when we got back to our starting point.  And then, to make the day perfect, we'd stop at this place that had hard-scoop ice cream.  The cost was 5 cents per scoop.  my dad always got butter pecan.  I'd change up between maplenut and strawberry chunk.

You can guess what we'd have for supper, all the brookies you could eat, and my dad could fry brookies and pan-sized rainbows to perfection.

Wow! That's a good memory.

Not even bacon in the morning while camping tops that for me.

Seeeeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## LadyCook61 (Feb 4, 2008)

I would have to say mayonaise sandwiches .  just plain mayo on bread


----------

